# Sopressatta,Pepperoni,,Salami all finished 7/14/17 All First for me curing



## tropics (May 31, 2017)

small loaf













100_5648.JPG



__ tropics
__ May 31, 2017






going to hang 3 days













100_5649.JPG



__ tropics
__ May 31, 2017






its going to be a long time to the finish

Richie


----------



## pc farmer (May 31, 2017)

Watching.   Something I want to try.


----------



## tropics (May 31, 2017)

I like these bags they fit right over the Jerky Cannon 

Tomorrow Salami an Pepperoni

Richie


----------



## shyzabrau (May 31, 2017)

I've got the 50 mm bags, but haven't gotten organized (or motivated) enough to make some salumi...


----------



## tropics (May 31, 2017)

Shyzabrau said:


> I've got the 50 mm bags, but haven't gotten organized (or motivated) enough to make some salumi...


These were the 70s I have the 32 for the Pepperoni

Richie


----------



## tropics (Jun 1, 2017)

Today I made the Salami & ground the meat for the Pepperoni

What a difference in the color On the Sopresatta 

Today













100_5651.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 1, 2017






Yesterday













100_5649.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 1, 2017






Salami split the chub













100_5652.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 1, 2017






Update tomorrow Pepperoni


----------



## tropics (Jun 2, 2017)

Pepperoni Done













100_5653.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 2, 2017






Salami showing its color













100_5656.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 2, 2017






A Happy Closet 













100_5654.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 2, 2017






Richie


----------



## myownidaho (Jun 2, 2017)

Looking great so far!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jun 2, 2017)

Richie is officially hooked!

Looks great so far, just wait until you slice it up!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 3, 2017)

Looks great Richie, I'll for sure be watching til the end on this!   Thumbs Up


----------



## tropics (Jun 3, 2017)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks great Richie, I'll for sure be watching til the end on this!


I have to put the Sopresatta in the fridge later,and take a pic or the Pepperoni

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 3, 2017)

That's a great load of charcuterie!


----------



## tropics (Jul 2, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> That's a great load of charcuterie!


Case Thanks the Pepperoni is done had 30 + percent loss of weight 27 days in total













100_5768.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jul 2, 2017






Had to taste it all I can say is OMG 













100_5772.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jul 2, 2017






If you haven't tried the UMAi bags you are missing out

Thanks for looking

Richie


----------



## mneeley490 (Jul 2, 2017)

I have got to get me some of those Umai bags! The only thing stopping me until now has been the prices. Guess I'll just have to bite the bullet.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 2, 2017)

Nicely done and now your hooked.


----------



## b-one (Jul 2, 2017)

That looks tasty!


----------



## tropics (Jul 2, 2017)

mneeley490 said:


> I have got to get me some of those Umai bags! The only thing stopping me until now has been the prices. Guess I'll just have to bite the bullet.


I was a little hesitant,they are well worth it 

I have a full size fridge in the basement so it was cheaper then buying a curing chamber.

Thanks for looking

Richie


----------



## tropics (Jul 2, 2017)

nepas said:


> Nicely done and now your hooked.


Rick Thanks the Soppressata I started is loosing weight but the bag is still tight,any problem with that?

TIA Richie

Thanks for the points I appreciate it


----------



## tropics (Jul 2, 2017)

b-one said:


> That looks tasty!


b-one this is taking Pepperoni to a new level 

Thanks Richie


----------



## daveomak (Jul 2, 2017)

_After aging, peel away UMAi Dry. You will find the crusting mixture has bonded with the surface of the meat beautifully._

From what I read on the UMAI recipes....  the bag "should" stay stuck to the meat for the entire aging process...


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 2, 2017)

tropics said:


> Rick Thanks the Soppressata I started is loosing weight but the bag is still tight,any problem with that?
> 
> TIA Richie
> 
> Thanks for the points I appreciate it


Nothing wrong with that. Most of the time the bag will loose contact with some of the meat surface, looks like air pockets in the casings but your still good.


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 2, 2017)

It looks great.

I have some 50mm I plan on pepperoni with.  

I have a curing chamber but want to try the bags to see the difference.

Huge thread coming soon.


----------



## tropics (Jul 3, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> _After aging, peel away UMAi Dry. You will find the crusting mixture has bonded with the surface of the meat beautifully._
> 
> From what I read on the UMAI recipes....  the bag "should" stay stuck to the meat for the entire aging process...


Thanks Dave the videos show it pulling away,I had to ask.

Richie


----------



## tropics (Jul 3, 2017)

nepas said:


> tropics said:
> 
> 
> > Rick Thanks the Soppressata I started is loosing weight but the bag is still tight,any problem with that?
> ...


Thanks Rick

Richie


----------



## tropics (Jul 3, 2017)

c farmer said:


> It looks great.
> 
> I have some 50mm I plan on pepperoni with.
> 
> ...


Seeing how this shrunk I should have got the 50mm 

Richie


----------



## tropics (Jul 4, 2017)

Salami Finished 

I over dried this a little













100_5773.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jul 4, 2017


















100_5775.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jul 4, 2017






Tasty stuff 

Richie


----------



## chestnutbloom (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## mneeley490 (Jul 4, 2017)

Looks good to me!


----------



## tropics (Jul 4, 2017)

chestnutbloom said:


>





mneeley490 said:


> Looks good to me!


Thanks guys I would have served some today, But I will have to give it a good taste test LOL 

You's must know it is a food safety thing

Richie


----------



## myownidaho (Jul 4, 2017)

What Percentage did you dry it to, Richie? It will be better after a couple of weeks in the fridge. I think it looks great.


----------



## tropics (Jul 5, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> What Percentage did you dry it to, Richie? It will be better after a couple of weeks in the fridge. I think it looks great.


I would have to say it lost 39% The outside is a little hard we vac sealed it an put it in the fridge

Thanks for the point I appreciate it.

Richie


----------



## myownidaho (Jul 5, 2017)

tropics said:


> I would have to say it lost 39% The outside is a little hard we vac sealed it an put it in the fridge
> Thanks for the point I appreciate it.
> Richie



Good deal. I was surprised at how much better mine was after a couple of weeks. The moisture equalizes and the flavors seem to blossom.


----------



## tropics (Jul 5, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> tropics said:
> 
> 
> > I would have to say it lost 39% The outside is a little hard we vac sealed it an put it in the fridge
> ...


Thanks I was worried it would stay hard that sounds good.

Soppressata looks like it has about a week to get down to 35%













100_5782.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jul 5, 2017






Richie


----------



## myownidaho (Jul 5, 2017)

tropics said:


> Thanks I was worried it would stay hard that sounds good.
> 
> Soppressata looks like it has about a week to get down to 35%
> 
> ...


Yep. I had the same fear. I now shoot for 42-45%.


----------



## tropics (Jul 14, 2017)

Finished the Sopressatta,Pepperoni,Salami 

Sopressatta dried to 35% weight loss

Thanks for getting me started all taste great

 Sopressatta













100_5795.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jul 14, 2017






Pepperoni













100_5772.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jul 14, 2017






Salami













100_5775.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jul 14, 2017






Thanks for looking

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 14, 2017)

That is really impressive!

They all look fantastic!

Point for sure & congrats on making the carousel!

Al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 14, 2017)

Looks real good.

Nicely done.


----------



## tropics (Jul 14, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> That is really impressive!
> 
> They all look fantastic!
> 
> ...


Al Thank you I am glad I took the plunge into the curing.

I owe a lot of thanks to the guys that inspired me,you all know who you are

Thanks for the points I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## tropics (Jul 14, 2017)

nepas said:


> Looks real good.
> 
> Nicely done.


Rick you are the best Thanks for the inspiration Thanks for the points I appreciate it and the taste of the meats is OMG

Richie


----------



## xray (Jul 14, 2017)

Looks great Richie!


----------



## tropics (Jul 14, 2017)

Xray said:


> Looks great Richie!


Xray Thanks this turned out better then store bought Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## griz400 (Jul 14, 2017)

nice job, i will give you my adress, how much shipped -- pay pal ... points for sure ....


----------



## tropics (Jul 14, 2017)

griz400 said:


> nice job, i will give you my adress, how much shipped -- pay pal ... points for sure ....


griz I think the mail carries have a sense for goodies being shipped LOL Thanks for the points I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## griz400 (Jul 14, 2017)

People ship pepperoni all the time .. we get nutrolls shipped to us every Christmas from pa and mass ...

how much pay pal ???


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 15, 2017)

That all looks fantastic my friend, very nice!   Thumbs Up


----------



## smokeymose (Jul 15, 2017)

Very nice, Richie! I need to try Salami next. What did you do for a mix?

I noticed, as well, that with the 50mm Sopressata and Metwurst the bags stuck to the meat all the way, unlike the Capicola and the Bresoala I'm about to open. My Pancetta is loosening in the bag right now and it's only at about 15%. I wonder if it has something to do with the fact that the salumi is stuffed and the others are vacuumed....

The bags are damned pricey, but considering what I spend on wood over a year, its all part of the game.








You have more closet space than I do LOL!

Dan


----------



## tropics (Jul 15, 2017)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That all looks fantastic my friend, very nice!


Justin all of uses on here doing this type curing had inspired me.So thank again everyone

Thanks for the point Buddy I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## tropics (Jul 15, 2017)

SmokeyMose said:


> Very nice, Richie! I need to try Salami next. What did you do for a mix?
> 
> I noticed, as well, that with the 50mm Sopressata and Metwurst the bags stuck to the meat all the way, unlike the Capicola and the Bresoala I'm about to open. My Pancetta is loosening in the bag right now and it's only at about 15%. I wonder if it has something to do with the fact that the salumi is stuffed and the others are vacuumed....
> 
> ...


Dan I followed the recipe that came with the bags,I should have gotten the 50mm instead of the 32mm

My Sopressatta the bag stayed tight Had to peal it off.

Pepperoni and Salami the bag came away,so go figure if you watch the videos most show the bag as being loose

Richie


----------



## litterbug (Jul 15, 2017)

This may be a silly question, but how do you know when the drying time is done?  Does it just stop losing weight or do you shoot for a desired weight loss a d then just stop it somehow?


----------



## myownidaho (Jul 15, 2017)

Litterbug said:


> This may be a silly question, but how do you know when the drying time is done?  Does it just stop losing weight or do you shoot for a desired weight loss a d then just stop it somehow?



The UMAi bags only allow moisture to leave the bag. Other than nepas, who knows by look and feel, most of us weigh the original and pick a percentage of weight loss. Once you remove the salumi from the bag and put it in a regular ziplock, or seal it, the moisture loss stops.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 15, 2017)

[h1]Below are traditional recipes...  There seems to be "rules" for certain aspects of making sausage..  moisture loss, temperatures, humidity...   The UMAI bags make for an easier method...  Good quality etc..    Follow manufacturers instructions..[/h1][h1]Several recipes that I have seen on the UMAI site call for 30-35% moisture loss...  some recipes are different..   [/h1][h1]  [/h1][h1]Soppressata[/h1]





Soppressata is made with natural flavors such as cumin, black pepper, red pepper and chilli peppers which are added to the meat which is then aged. Depending on the type of product, the aging process may last from a minimum of thirty to a maximum of one hundred days.


MeatsMetricUSpork butt800 g1.76 lb.back fat200 g0.44 lb.
[h5]Ingredients per 1000g (1 kg) of meat[/h5]
xxxxxxxxxx
[h5]Instructions[/h5]
Grind meat and fat through ½” (12 mm) plate.
Mix ground meat with all ingredients.
Pack tightly in a container, cover with cloth and refrigerate for 48 hours.
Grind through ⅜” (10 mm) plate.
Stuff into 60 mm, 8-10” long hog middles.
Hang sausage at 68º F (20º C), 80-90% humidity for 2 days.
If smoky flavor is desired, apply cold smoke for 2 days.
Hold sausage at around 56º F (14º C), 80% humidity for about 2 months until it loses about 30% of its original weight.
If mold appears wipe it off with a cloth moistened with vinegar. You can cold smoke sausage again for a few hours which prevents the formation of mold.
[h1]Pepperoni (Slow fermented, dry sausage)[/h1]





Traditional pepperoni is a dry sausage, smoked, air dried, sometimes cooked. Pepperoni can be made from beef, pork or a combination such as 30% beef and 70% pork. Pepperoni is a lean sausage with fat content < 30%. Cheaper, fast-fermented (semi-dry) and cooked types end up as toppings to pizzas worldwide to give flavor. Traditionally made Italian pepperoni was not smoked.


MeatsMetricUSpork700 g1.54 lb.beef300 g0.66 lb.
[h5]Ingredients per 1000g (1 kg) of meat[/h5]
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
[h5]Instructions[/h5]
Grind pork and beef through 3/16” plate (5 mm).
Mix all ingredients with meat.
Stuff firmly into beef middles or 2” fibrous casings.
Ferment at 20º C (68º F) for 72 hours, 90-85% humidity.
Optional step: cold smoke for 8 hours (< 22º C, 72º F).
Dry at 16 -12º C (60-54º F), 85-80% humidity. In about 6-8 weeks a shrink of 30% should be achieved.
Store sausages at 10-15º C (50-59º F), < 75% humidity.
[h1]Salami Polish-Traditional (Polskie salami)[/h1]
The following is the official Polish Government recipe for making traditional salami. When the war had ended, this recipe was used to make the salami that was sold in Poland to the consumers.


MeatsMetricUSlean pork cuts800 g1.76 lb.pork back fat or fat trimmings200 g0.44 lb.
[h5]Ingredients per 1000g (1 kg) of meat[/h5][h5]Instructions[/h5]
Cut meat into 10 cm (3-4”) pieces and place in a slightly raised container with holes in the bottom to allow for draining of curing liquid. Leave for 24 hours at 1-2°C (33-35°F). Then grind with ¾” plate and leave for an additional 2-3 days following the above procedure. During that period turn meat around 1-2 times. Leave sheets of unsalted back fat for 2-3 days at -2° C (28° F) to -4° C (24° F) and then cut into 3 mm (⅛”) pieces.
Mix meat, back fat, salt, nitrate and spices together. Grind through 3 mm (⅛”) plate.
Leave the sausage mass for 36-48 hours at 2-4°C (35-40°F).
Stuff casings firmly. Do not add water. Prick any visible air pockets with a needle.
Hang for 2-4 days at 2-4°C (35-40°F), 85-90% humidity.
Apply thin cold smoke 16-18° C (60-64° F) for 5-7 days, until dark red color is obtained.
Hang in a dark, lightly drafty area at 10-12°C (50-53°F), humidity 90% for 2 weeks until salami develops white, dry mold on outside. If green and moist mold appears on salamis they have to be washed with warm salty water and wiped off dry with a cloth. Hang for 4-5 hours in a drier place, then move back to the original room and continue drying.
Place salamis covered with white mold for 2-3 months in a dark and lightly drafty area at 12-16° C (54-60° F), 75-85% humidity, until desired yield is obtained.


----------



## tropics (Jul 16, 2017)

Litterbug said:


> This may be a silly question, but how do you know when the drying time is done? Does it just stop losing weight or do you shoot for a desired weight loss a d then just stop it somehow?





MyOwnIdaho said:


> Litterbug said:
> 
> 
> > This may be a silly question, but how do you know when the drying time is done? Does it just stop losing weight or do you shoot for a desired weight loss a d then just stop it somehow?
> ...


Thanks for answering Litterbug

Richie


----------



## tropics (Jul 16, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> [h1]Below are traditional recipes...  There seems to be "rules" for certain aspects of making sausage..  moisture loss, temperatures, humidity...   The UMAI bags make for an easier method...  Good quality etc..    Follow manufacturers instructions..[/h1][h1]Several recipes that I have seen on the UMAI site call for 30-35% moisture loss...  some recipes are different..   [/h1][h1]  [/h1][h1]Soppressata[/h1]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dave good info for a curing chamber,the UMAi bags make it a lot easier

Richie


----------



## actech (Jul 16, 2017)

Man o Man that looks good!!! I hope my drying stuff turns out as well. When I figure out this point thing I will give ya one. LOL

point!! figured it out


----------



## tropics (Jul 16, 2017)

actech said:


> Man o Man that looks good!!! I hope my drying stuff turns out as well. When I figure out this point thing I will give ya one. LOL


Thanks I was just about to read your post.

To give a point the bottom of the post little green thumb 

Click it and leave a comment then click apply

Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie













Points.jpg



__ tropics
__ Jul 16, 2017


----------



## daveomak (Jul 16, 2017)

tropics said:


> Dave good info for a curing chamber,the UMAi bags make it a lot easier
> 
> Richie


The moisture loss is what's important to note....


----------



## uncle eddie (Jul 17, 2017)

Looks delicious!  Points!


----------



## tropics (Jul 17, 2017)

Uncle Eddie said:


> Looks delicious!  Points!


Eddie Thanks this will be a hit at the next party. Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## mneeley490 (Jul 24, 2017)

SmokeyMose said:


> Very nice, Richie! I need to try Salami next. What did you do for a mix?
> 
> I noticed, as well, that with the 50mm Sopressata and Metwurst the bags stuck to the meat all the way, unlike the Capicola and the Bresoala I'm about to open. My Pancetta is loosening in the bag right now and it's only at about 15%. I wonder if it has something to do with the fact that the salumi is stuffed and the others are vacuumed....
> 
> ...


SmokeyMose, what size bags did you use for the capicola? I started some soppressata yesterday in 50mm bags, and cut out the capa muscle thinking I'd use the same size for them. That was a big "Nope".


----------



## smokeymose (Jul 24, 2017)

mneeley490 said:


> SmokeyMose said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice, Richie! I need to try Salami next. What did you do for a mix?
> ...



Sorry, mneely, just logged in. 
I used the "Large Charcuterie" 8"x18". It was a tight fit,  and there was a bit of wasted cut-off bag, but I wound up using the same bags cut in half for Bresoala.












IMG_2302.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Jul 24, 2017


----------



## hoity toit (Jul 24, 2017)

Looking really good there.,it is fun making it. Now you are hooked and graduate to Level 3. POINTS

HT


----------



## tropics (Jul 25, 2017)

Hoity Toit said:


> Looking really good there.,it is fun making it. Now you are hooked and graduate to Level 3. POINTS
> 
> HT


​HT I think I am beyond that level since finding this site

Richie


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 25, 2017)

Dang it Ritchie! I dunno how I missed this one.. Congratulations and a job well done! A well deserved point for sure.

I bought several UMAI bags and kits months ago for making all kinds of stuff just calling my name. I guess I needed some more inspiration.


----------



## tropics (Jul 25, 2017)

Browneyesvictim said:


> Dang it Ritchie! I dunno how I missed this one.. Congratulations and a job well done! A well deserved point for sure.
> 
> I bought several UMAI bags and kits months ago for making all kinds of stuff just calling my name. I guess I needed some more inspiration.


I am so glad I started this curing,I only bought the sausage type bags & the additive for fermenting 

I have all sorts of spices so I didn't need any

Thanks for the points I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## hoity toit (Jul 28, 2017)

Make it Level 5 then ++++. All Good.

HT


----------



## smokeymose (Jul 28, 2017)

Browneyesvictim said:


> Dang it Ritchie! I dunno how I missed this one.. Congratulations and a job well done! A well deserved point for sure.
> I bought several UMAI bags and kits months ago for making all kinds of stuff just calling my name. I guess I needed some more inspiration.


You have all those bags and you haven't tried anything? 
C'mon, victim, pick something and jump in. It's a ton of fun! [emoji]128522[/emoji]


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 28, 2017)

Yeah, Yeah, yeah....
I've had my fridge space occupied with dry aging Ribeyes actually. Tomorrow will be 30 days on this one. Then I'm all set for sausage!












Umai.jpg



__ browneyesvictim
__ Jul 31, 2017


----------



## gary s (Jul 31, 2017)

Looks Great I'm Jealous   Nice Job my Friend  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			












Gary


----------



## tropics (Aug 7, 2017)

gary s said:


> Looks Great I'm Jealous   Nice Job my Friend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gary My apologies for the late reply I must have hit unsubscribe while fighting with my lap top,no more problems with that its' dead for now LOL

I am sure if you get started doing this you will be on with your first try

Thanks for the kind words

Richie


----------

